

Russia is building their own internet - rudolfosman

Russia is building their own satellite-based internet in order to break free from US dominance. The system will involve a grouping of 130 satellites that will be launched within the period of next 5 years. Project codename is &quot;Cheburashka&quot; - a well-known Soviet cartoon character known for its big ears.<p>The news in Russian: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nsn.fm&#x2F;2014&#x2F;06&#x2F;24&#x2F;rossijskij-cheburashka-ob-edinit-unikal-ny-e-otechestvenny-e-internet-razrabotki&#x2F;<p>Video of the press conference (in Russian): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nsn.fm&#x2F;2014&#x2F;06&#x2F;20&#x2F;chto-my-poluchim-v-rezul-tate-realizatsii-idei-rossijskogo-interneta-cheburashka&#x2F;
======
MrBra
To me it reads more like they are building their own global satellite network
backbones. This will allow them to have a faster (and cheaper once they cover
costs) internet access.

------
Jemaclus
A Google Images search for "Cheburaksha" returns this awesome guy:
[http://www.1999.co.jp/itbig13/10130946a5.jpg](http://www.1999.co.jp/itbig13/10130946a5.jpg)

He's apparently a famous soviet cartoon character:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheburashka](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheburashka)

------
illini123
I'm curious if they are attempting to make a push for connecting Siberia, or
if this is also due to an increasing userbase in Russia as well:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/markadomanis/2013/05/18/russias-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/markadomanis/2013/05/18/russias-
internet-use-is-exploding/)

------
atmosx
Is this a network only for Russian organizations to communicate with each
other or _regular users_ too?

------
evc
This idea maybe born when E.Snowden revealed some secrets, as you know USA
spectates everyone everywhere

------
10098
As long as they don't ban regular Internet, I see this as a very good thing.

